# Polybush Front Strut Top Mounts [UPDATED]



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Can I please ask if anyone ever tried this Polybush Front Strut Top Mounts?










http://www.spring-loaded.co.uk/prod...Mount~Kit~Audi~TT~Mk1~Typ~8N~4WD~1999~to~2006

I'm looking for a wee drop while I fix a raised top mount washer issue.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Was going to try these myself at some point..... but no not tried them yet


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Was going to try these myself at some point..... but no not tried them yet


I have just fitted some OE mounts but I have a raised washer problem (pictured) like many others. They make so much noise and I don't feel happy having suspension that moves around so heavily so I'm planning on replacing them when I make some modified polo washers. Have you known anyone who has over come this problem with out replacing the washers?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

This seems to be a big issue across the mk4 platform. And from what ive observed from this and the mk4 gti forum, there is no definitive answer why some do it and some don't.... crap design!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Don't go for the poly top mounts Shaun :? Nothing but problems

Cupra R top mounts is the way to go in my opinion :wink:

John


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Duggy said:


> Don't go for the poly top mounts Shaun :? Nothing but problems
> 
> Cupra R top mounts is the way to go in my opinion :wink:
> 
> John


These ones?: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Polybush-...140122125356&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=370694933318&rt=nc


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

shaunhutchinson said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't go for the poly top mounts Shaun :? Nothing but problems
> ...


No mate, OEM ones :wink:

John


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Duggy said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> > Duggy said:
> ...


Are they lower than the Audi OEM top mounts?

The polybush mounts give a 10mm drop.

I have read around on he internets and they talk of various problems. Some seem to have solved some of the problems with custom washers (using polo and cut audi washers together) as well as using a certain specification of nut to stop the _creeking_ and _rubber tearing_ of the washers.

However if I can get a drop from the Cupras then maybe that is a way forward.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Top mounts are designed to compress slightly. Powerflex top mounts were redesigned due to being squeeky but are still way too hard in my opinion.

No idea bout the red Polybush ones.

I'd recommend going for OEM mounts or fully adjustable ones.

Cupra R mounts are a harder compound rubber and not necessary unless you want a firmer ride.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

A8VCG said:


> Top mounts are designed to compress slightly. Powerflex top mounts were redesigned due to being squeeky but are still way too hard in my opinion.
> 
> No idea bout the red Polybush ones.
> 
> ...


Adjustable mounts? Any examples or links for the TT Mk1?


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

... also I have noticed that Golf mounts are very similar to T mounts and have also seen golf folk use polo mounts that are shorter. An example being here. http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/50499-shorter ... kreme-mod/ and in the pic below (the ones at the rear of the pic being the standard parts). Anyone have any experience with this, I worry about this method as the TT is heavier in comparison to a polo.


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Heard nothing but bad things about the polybushes. My powerflex were fitted last night and are creaking like an old door today :? The LCR's are an upgrade on the standard TT without going as firm as powerflex. I have a set of polo 6n polished top caps for sale if you go down the standard route as they sadly don't fit in my set up but sit lovely in OEM. I used some equivalent of FK lowering caps from the U.S. to deal with the ride height raising issue.


----------



## Desert_Green_TT (Aug 15, 2014)

I had all 14 rear bushes replaced from the chocolate soft OEM bushes to Powerflex on my Alfa GTV... something that I will never do again as the creaking/squeaking noises lasted years despite having them professionally installed, copious amounts of silicon spray afterwards and a great deal of coercion. Drove me bloody potty :evil:

Hope yours don't make half the racket for anywhere near as long Princess.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

pr1nc3ss said:


> Heard nothing but bad things about the polybushes. My powerflex were fitted last night and are creaking like an old door today :? The LCR's are an upgrade on the standard TT without going as firm as powerflex. I have a set of polo 6n polished top caps for sale if you go down the standard route as they sadly don't fit in my set up but sit lovely in OEM. I used some equivalent of FK lowering caps from the U.S. to deal with the ride height raising issue.


Simple solution - send them back. They're not supposed to creak. THEY'RE 5H1T3


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

another option, 10mm lowering spring caps to get the cheap drop. any one tried those.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FK-10mm-Lower ... 4cfaa71720


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

another option, 10mm lowering spring caps to get the cheap drop. any one tried those.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FK-10mm-L...heels_tyre_Trims_Trims_ET&hash=item4cfaa71720 (think the price is a typo)


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Do NOT order those from their website. I paid for mine and as I was in no rush claimed the money back through Paypal a month later. I had read they were very rare to get hold of so expected a short wait. But a month with no communication takes the piss. They responded in the Paypal notes with "no expected due date" - happy to sit on your money though!

I have some red ones from the US that are exactly the same and cost me LESS than the FK's.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

shaunhutchinson said:


> Can I please ask if anyone ever tried this Polybush Front Strut Top Mounts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont waste your money they're shi¥€

Buy them and you'll be squeaking everywhere :lol:

Seat leon cupra r ones are your best option as been mentioned on the thread.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Rear adjustable lowering plates.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

pr1nc3ss said:


> Do NOT order those from their website. I paid for mine and as I was in no rush claimed the money back through Paypal a month later. I had read they were very rare to get hold of so expected a short wait. But a month with no communication takes the piss. They responded in the Paypal notes with "no expected due date" - happy to sit on your money though!
> 
> I have some red ones from the US that are exactly the same and cost me LESS than the FK's.


were they these... if so were you happy with them? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201217071084


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Rear adjustable lowering plates.


These look interesting... just for rears? ... I would like them for the front the rears are perfect.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

shaunhutchinson said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Rear adjustable lowering plates.
> ...


They're really good but didn't want my car too low as I use it more than I want to.
Not sure if they'd fit the fronts but worth looking at as they can be adjusted a fair amount and to your own choice even with a standard set of springs.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Sandy said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Oh yes... can see how they fit onto the rears now after finding this photo on the internet. Could be a option if I want more control on the rear


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Those are just the rear adjusters from a coilover kit Shaun

On the TT you cannot have true coilovers on the rear, this is what they use in place of them. They would probably raise the rear of your car if fitted with your current springs (that's if they would fit)

I honestly think to achieve the stance you are looking for you are going to have to change the springs for lower ones or buy coilovers

John


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah they look like the ones Shaun. No issues on the finish of them and they fitted fine.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Duggy said:


> Those are just the rear adjusters from a coilover kit Shaun
> 
> On the TT you cannot have true coilovers on the rear, this is what they use in place of them. They would probably raise the rear of your car if fitted with your current springs (that's if they would fit)
> 
> ...


I think your right John, they will not fit and the oe coil springs are wound down quite small so the holes will be roo small for them to fit in the coils. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

These rear adjusters only serve to raise the rear. Your car is lower without them using the same springs.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

A8VCG said:


> These rear adjusters only serve to raise the rear. Your car is lower without them using the same springs.


A8VCG I thought they were there to lower the car as when they are screwed open they compress the spring inward and lower the rear?.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Sandy said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> > These rear adjusters only serve to raise the rear. Your car is lower without them using the same springs.
> ...


Do you want to think that through a bit more...?


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

David C said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > A8VCG said:
> ...


It's not a problem. they srew up they screw down. It's all the same. So no need to bicker and fight folks -- I live in a chill zone. I'm just trying to work out how to get 20m drop on the cheap. I just spent around 800 on new bilsteins and eibachs so I'm not spending cash on coil-overs 

All of your suggestions are gratefully received.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

David C said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > A8VCG said:
> ...


So what are they for?. Why have they been put in place?. Just curious to know


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Sandy said:


> So what are they for?. Why have they been put in place?. Just curious to know


With lower springs to give you some adjustment so you can lift it up a bit.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

David C said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > So what are they for?. Why have they been put in place?. Just curious to know
> ...


Believe it or not they actually compressed the coil springs so the car couldn't even bounce which made the car ever so low and the worst ride ever and they had to be taken out that's how I know they made the car lower as when I took them out the coil springs opened up again.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

pr1nc3ss said:


> Yeah they look like the ones Shaun. No issues on the finish of them and they fitted fine.


Cool, pr1nc3ss I'll try those 1st see how they work, just bought some. Cheers for the reassurance


----------



## Stan2515 (May 15, 2014)

I've just bought some too, but not sure how they fit? Do they just replace the top plate / mount visible in the engine bay? Or do I have to strip the front suspension out?

I have an AP suspension kit with Cookbots, castor correction poly bushes, etc. Really happy with the ride and handling but it could just be a tad lower at the front, so hoping these do the job...


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Stan2515 said:


> I've just bought some too, but not sure how they fit? Do they just replace the top plate / mount visible in the engine bay? Or do I have to strip the front suspension out?
> 
> I have an AP suspension kit with Cookbots, castor correction poly bushes, etc. Really happy with the ride and handling but it could just be a tad lower at the front, so hoping these do the job...


From what I know they replace the OEM plate pictured on top of the bellows in the pic below.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Number 7 in this diagram I found


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I probably wouldn't polybush.

My airlift struts have their own uniball top mount for camber adjustment, Being pretty much solid it transmits alot of vibration and noise. Compared to stock.

I think there's better area's of the suspension to polybush, than the front strut top mounts. I dont think you'd benefit too much from them. Not a noticable difference like doing rear wishbone bush's.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Sandy said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Sounds like under-rated springs if they are fully compressed. The majority of rear springs are progressive which do compress quite a bit. As David said, aftermarket rear springs are generally much shorter than the OEM springs as the adjusters allow you to increase the ride height. All Quattro models are the same and adopt the same technique on the rear.

The rear adjusters don't compress the spring - it purely acts as a platform. The spring pre-load on the rear does not alter as the car weight remains the same. Spring pre-load on the front of most coiloves does adjust which impacts on pre-load / compression rate etc. Unless the coilover body adjusts like on the Tein or Apex coilovers.

Rears:
Would all the way up and the car will be in it's lowest setting.

Wound all the way down and the car ride height will rise approx 20mm to 30mm

The lowest setting available is with the adjusters removed.

Back to the original post - shaun, you will need to change the rear springs to get a lower stance. Atleast on the front you have some options. When I mentioned adjustable top mounts - I meant camber not ride height.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi A8VCG
I still stand by what I said regards when the spacers were in situ they dropped the car dead on the ground with springs fully compressed with no room for any bounce and when taken out I had spring bounce again. Maybe they were faulty springs but now taken out and replaced as I wasn't happy with the springs fitted. Thanks and sorry if anyone feels I'm trying to undermine them as this is not intention


----------



## Stan2515 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Shaun.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hi A8VCG
> I still stand by what I said regards when the spacers were in situ they dropped the car dead on the ground with springs fully compressed with no room for any bounce and when taken out I had spring bounce again. Maybe they were faulty springs but now taken out and replaced as I wasn't happy with the springs fitted. Thanks and sorry if anyone feels I'm trying to undermine them as this is not intention


No worries sandy, just doesn't make much sense. Did you fit the springs without the adjusters - this would be even lower than with the adjusters. Note the spring would be just as compressed as with the adjusters.

If you fitted adjusters with OEM springs, this would raise the ride height yet the spring would not compress anymore. The rear arms would simply be spaced further in their range of movement.

The rear set up have two independent arms attached to the chassis so putting any type of spacer / adjuster or even a longer spring only serves to raise the rear of the car.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

A8VCG said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi A8VCG
> ...


 They were fitted with yellow lowering springs when I got the car and when ramped up I noticed how the adjusters and springs were so removed the adjusters and the springs finally had a gap between each coil and I noticed a major difference on the rear not slamming around anymore.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Sandy said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Still doesn't add up.
The only way the height adjusters could compress the spring is if the suspension was already on full droop.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

All i can say is the adjusters were screwed right the way down and the springs were compressed fully and the car underside was scraping all the humps and feeling really harsh on even the slightest of uneven road and felt as if would slide out. Can't understand why the coils were fully compressed as it wasn't meant to be like that but after taking the adjusters out the springs opened up and the car tyres sat level to the arch and I was more confident in driving.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

pr1nc3ss said:


> Heard nothing but bad things about the polybushes. My powerflex were fitted last night and are creaking like an old door today :? The LCR's are an upgrade on the standard TT without going as firm as powerflex. I have a set of polo 6n polished top caps for sale if you go down the standard route as they sadly don't fit in my set up but sit lovely in OEM. I used some equivalent of FK lowering caps from the U.S. to deal with the ride height raising issue.


I talked to polybush on the phone today to do some research. [smiley=book2.gif]

They told me that a mistake that a lot of installers make is that they grease the mounts. He said that this is the last thing you want. Ideally you don't want the mount to move, you want the bearing to move and the mount to absorb energy not rotate. By greasing them you are encouraging movement against the metal chassis, hence the creaking. He also mentioned that adding grease to the top mounts stops dust from escaping and captures it in the grease so it grinds the bush down so they wear faster.

He also attributed creaking to some installers only tightening the nuts in the jacked position. instead of a two stage tightening procedure where you tighten them off the ground, then when the suspension is loaded (off the jack) tighten them again.

Not sure how well all this stuff will work but I have ordered some poly mounts (with the polo washers to modify a new set) and the red U.S. Dubstop spring spring plates and will experiment with the suspension towards the end of the year to keep me busy in the holiday period. I feel a bit happier after talking personally to the company because engineers normally have installation procedure that help tweek problems and understand the constraints of their products so hopefully these thoughts will be the key to using them successfully.

I will update this post to report how it all works out. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Fingers crossed eh, wish me luck!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

will watch with interest....... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

QUICK UPDATE ON THE POLY BUSH EXPERIMENT

Got my hands on some Polybush Top mounts.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

The polo washers have finally arrived. I just need to either buy some TT washers to canibalise into larhe washers or laser cut some washers from 2mm hardened mild steel or 2mm stainless steel. I need to inspect the current rubber parts on the current washers first. The good thing about laser cutting my own is that I can make the hole fit the polo washer fit the laser cuts very accurately. Need to have a good think about it.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

The Drop spring plates from Dubstop in the US have arrived. They look pretty tough, and shiny  &#8230; With the new mounts and the Polo top caps all that I need now is some donor TT top caps. Managed to find some cheap on the Volkspares website under the part number 1J0412319C for 15 quid. might get them to ensure I have a new rubber on the top mounts because my old ones look a bit tatty.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

TT 8n suspension top mount retainer got chopped to help locate the new polo top mount retainer, basically making a big TT sized washer. The Polo top mount retainer fits into the new TT washer like a glove. With rubbers on and you'd never know the difference. Might get new rubbers rings though. These ones bought online are a bit naf with rubber moulding flash pissing out all over the place. Actual rubber seems fine though. The thought that I previously had about welding the parts together was dashed as my welder told me that the parts I bought were two different grades of aluminium and that welding them together could be more bother than it is worth, and aluminium is always hard to weld, so the parts will go in loose. They fit together so well I'm not sure it would have actually made any difference.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

managed to fit the new spring plates and top mount to the car. All fits in well, no more suspension movement at all in the engine bay which is great. I have only attached one side because bad light stopped play today. However this has given me a chance to make a comparison of the two different systems on a careful drive home. Firstly, no squeaking at all from the top mount after cleaning the chassis contact areas and ensuring no grease was on the rubber mounts as suggested by the Polybush guys. Secondly, the ride is also very comfortable, if just a little bit harder. Seemed to make just a bit more noise when riding the wild flyover ridges of the m6 motorway but actually feel very secure. seems just a wee bit harder too around the bends but I need to test this better.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

shaunhutchinson said:


> managed to fit the new spring plates and top mount to the car. All fits in well, no more suspension movement at all in the engine bay which is great. I have only attached one side because bad light stopped play today. However this has given me a chance to make a comparison of the two different systems on a careful drive home. Firstly, no squeaking at all from the top mount after cleaning the chassis contact areas and ensuring no grease was on the rubber mounts as suggested by the Polybush guys. Secondly, the ride is also very comfortable, if just a little bit harder. Seemed to make just a bit more noise when riding the wild flyover ridges of the m6 motorway but actually feel very secure. seems just a wee bit harder too around the bends but I need to test this better.


Do let's us know if they squeak?.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Do let's us know if they squeak?.


The adapted polo top mounts hold the polybush bits in place nice and tight but will be happy to report any squeaking if it occurs


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Good to see this, the top mounts are the bane of my life ! They always start to click after a while and hopefully this is the way forward ;-) Thanks for posting, keep up the good work !


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

my $5 fix:

bought 2 of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Inch-Solid-Ru ... 5d476c4164

Drilled out the center of the pad with a hole saw, diameter slightly smaller than the bottom of the strut top cap, and installed between the cap and the body where the gap would be. Tightened everything up perfectly, have had no issues in the last 8 months. Looks completely invisible since that particular one is almost the exact same diameter and the strut cap.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Apparently the polo cups sort out the Play and squeaking caused by the tt top cups.
stupid feckers don't tell you this when buying the bushes do they :x


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Apparently the polo cups sort out the Play and squeaking caused by the tt top cups.
> stupid feckers don't tell you this when buying the bushes do they :x


Apparently they don't recommend them because using the polo top mounts alone is problematic. They have a smaller diameter to the TT top mounts so they work themselves loose after a while. The TT cups are necessary to help ensure the polo mounts don't slip through the hole. Because this is a custom procedure i presume they can't recommend it as they might become liable if people do not do the custom job well.



mullum said:


> Good to see this, the top mounts are the bane of my life ! They always start to click after a while and hopefully this is the way forward ;-) Thanks for posting, keep up the good work !


Mine were crazy, I just had to solve the problem. We have some steep bridges around our area, when you push the car over them enthusiastically the car looses weight and the suspension falls away from the car completely. Not exactly dukes of hazard but enough to hear an almighty clatter as the shocks move around intensely losing the compression from the weight of the car. It was one of those moments when you touch cloth I can tell you that because it feels like the suspension has fallen off the car. after that experience i decided enough was enough.



crono35 said:


> my $5 fix: Bought 2 of these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Inch-Solid-Ru ... 5d476c4164 Drilled out the center of the pad with a hole saw, diameter slightly smaller than the bottom of the strut top cap, and installed between the cap and the body where the gap would be. Tightened everything up perfectly, have had no issues in the last 8 months. Looks completely invisible since that particular one is almost the exact same diameter and the strut cap.


Seems like a nice fix, shame i didn't know about these before splashing my cash everywhere.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Just finished popping my second front leg mount and spring plate on the old TT. Now it's lovely and red in my chassis hole. Can feel more of the road through the steering, and driving feels a wee bit herder through the corners although it is still a very comfortable ride. Overall I'm happy with the driving characteristics. I'm not sure about the claims that these are ropey. No squeak, no hardness, all good.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

mullum said:


> Good to see this, the top mounts are the bane of my life ! They always start to click after a while and hopefully this is the way forward ;-) Thanks for posting, keep up the good work !


BTW Mullum, although the custom polo top mount works very well with the poly mount I wouldn't recommend using it with OE mounts. The cup depth of the rubber mount is too high so the polo metal gets stressed. If you look at the diagram that I sketched you'll noticed that gap (A) is the problem in figure (ii). When you try to tighten the top nut the aluminium is likely to distort and put stress on the component and ruin the rubber seal around it as the nut never bottoms out. This happened to me when I experimented with the custom polo top mount on the OE mount. I think maybe the only way you can over come this is to pop in a correctly dimension spacer or nut that will fill the gap.


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

Great post many thanks


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

crono35 said:


> my $5 fix:
> 
> bought 2 of these:
> 
> ...


I'll give these a go before I try anything else


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

D19 ASW said:


> crono35 said:
> 
> 
> > my $5 fix:
> ...


Quick word of advice... wrap them in heat tape before putting them in. Mine are starting to develop cracks from the heat (I presume). I'm too lazy to take them off now, but when they do crumble and I put in another set, I'll wrap them first.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

can i check that im buying the correct top caps here guys ? , trying to get polo ones so i can adapt them...

failing that ill have to use washers, lol

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STRUT-TOP...733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ad11fa06d


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

infidel.uk said:


> can i check that im buying the correct top caps here guys ? , trying to get polo ones so i can adapt them...
> 
> failing that ill have to use washers, lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STRUT-TOP...733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ad11fa06d


Part no. 6n0412319


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Sandy said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> > can i check that im buying the correct top caps here guys ? , trying to get polo ones so i can adapt them...
> ...


found them but forgot to update here, ive decided im not going to polybush the top mounts now, just renew with oem rubber.

too much doubt, lol


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

infidel.uk said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > infidel.uk said:
> ...


Your better off lol

I was advised to use curpa r top mounts as they are tougher but they only lasted 7 months and have mega play in them now so time to replace them again :x


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

trouble is now ive got a set of powerflex top mounts sat doing eff all....doh ! :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

infidel.uk said:


> trouble is now ive got a set of powerflex top mounts sat doing eff all....doh ! :lol:


Me too :lol:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

With this, do you have a final list of parts needed? Reading from start to finish is a little confusing

Thanks


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

tommatt90 said:


> With this, do you have a final list of parts needed? Reading from start to finish is a little confusing
> 
> Thanks


I could definitely be tempted with these as well, any chance of a 6 months on review please Shaun


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Purchased some polo top mounts, £5.80 per one from VW. Far cheaper than eBay!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Let us know how they go ;-)
Why did you go polo? I thought it was polo "strut caps" or something, which were good for a TT (when lowering?), not the top mounts. Isn't it LCR top mounts that are an "upgrade"?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

My bad, I meant strut caps!


----------

